# Linothele Fallax



## xjamesx66 (Jan 5, 2012)

just got myself a sling and would appreciate any info about keeping this species as i can find very little on the internet  cheers


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They are pretty easy to keep.
I keep them in a relatively large container for their size, as they will make extensive web tunnels if given the space.
Warm-ish (mid 70s F) and spray the web once or twice a week.


----------



## xjamesx66 (Jan 5, 2012)

thats great  thanks


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

I nearly got one at bts lol


----------



## xjamesx66 (Jan 5, 2012)

MaskFac3 said:


> I nearly got one at bts lol


thats where i got my little fella from


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Not really my cuppa but anyway :lol:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

did the seller have a website? ive been after one of these for ages


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

I got myself a Linothele megatheloides from the BTS show and it has quickly turned into my favourite spider. These things look badass and are super fast and beyond beautiful. I think I might have to get myself a few more!

A couple of sellers in the classified section are selling L. fallax slings. Tarantula world, and I think Terraxenesthis, both good sellers!:2thumb:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

yea i saw that today - im joining the linothelle owners club come payday  cant wait :blush:


----------

